# silver smokey black foals



## Bonny (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone have pics of silver smokey lack foals clipped and unclipped?

Also as they age?

Please and thank you!!


----------



## supaspot (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont have any foal pics of my smokey silver black stallion but I can tell you he was registered as a palomino as a youngster

here one pic of him before he went dark and a couple as he is now to compare


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's Destiny as he grew:

Suckling:







Yearling:






2yo:






Grown:


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 19, 2011)

that is frigen amazing how thay changed coulor


----------



## Tremor (Jul 19, 2011)

@susapot- I must ask. Was he tested as a Silver Smokey Black? To me, because of the prior color of palomino I would have assumed that he had actually turned into a dark smutty palomino. Some palominos can be so dark that they're black; even when tested as palomino.

I'll have to post pictures of my little guy in a little bit. He changed as well, but doesn't bear any resemblance to these handsome men above except for Destiny's mane and tail color as a yearling. That's where it stops. lol.

My guy, of course would look difference since he's varnishing out. (Appaloosa)

I have ALWAYS loved the above stallions above by the way. They're so handsome!





EDIT: I have pictures of my boy as a foal, as a clipped foal, and as a winter yearling, and clipped as a yearling. PM me in a couple years and I'll have more.


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

Heres one I sold a few yrs back.

Sire was a Bay & dam was a silver dapple (possibly a silver black dapple)


----------



## supaspot (Jul 19, 2011)

he was tested before I bought him by james williams as *Ee aa nCr* black with a red gene , no agouti (bay) and one copy of cream , he wasnt tested for silver but I have an idea he is homozygous for silver as I cannot find a black foal among them , even the chestnuts appear to be silver carriers too - and I have a copy of the results





edited to add Ive since had him tested and he carries two copies of silver


----------



## mrsj (Jul 19, 2011)

That change is amazing Sue, but he's gorgeous any colour!


----------



## Tremor (Jul 19, 2011)

supaspot said:


> he was tested before I bought him by james walsh as *Ee aa nCr*
> 
> black with a red gene , no agouti (bay) and one copy of cream , he wasnt tested for silver but I have an idea he is homozygous for silver as I cannot find a black foal among them , even the chestnuts appear to be silver carriers too
> 
> - and I have a copy of the results


How interesting. The color of his mane (comparing to other horses of the same color) and his previous color would have made me think palomino. (That's what made me wonder, lol) But yeah, those results are definitely of a smokey black. (and a silver as you say)

How interesting, lol. He definitely shows just how different the horses can look phenotypically. I think he's a good example along with Destiny as a comparison in color and maturation.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 19, 2011)

Does Di have any pics of last year's smokey silver filly?


----------



## supaspot (Jul 19, 2011)

there does seem to be varying shades of smokey silver black but I havent seen one the same as Absolut ...as you say his mane and tail are not the norm; I think some of it is sun bleach because it is a little darker underneath his mane

Thanks Maria



(Mrsj)


----------



## Tremor (Jul 19, 2011)

supaspot said:


> there does seem to be varying shades of smokey silver black but I havent seen one the same as Absolut ...as you say his mane and tail are not the norm; I think some of it is sun bleach because it is a little darker underneath his mane
> 
> Thanks Maria
> 
> ...


I had a mare who looked to have a shade like him, but she wasn't tested as silver smokey black. She produced a palomino and a brown filly, but we're not sure on her color.

Here's my yearling, Pete.

Unclipped:






Clipped:






I'll try to get foal pictures off of my other computer.

NOTE: The last pictures is HORRENDOUS, lol. Don't judge his confo off of that. My photographer didn't understand the concept of "Back Up!" So his head look gigantic. Poor kid.


----------



## supaspot (Jul 20, 2011)

supaspot said:


> there does seem to be varying shades of smokey silver black but I havent seen one the same as Absolut ...as you say his mane and tail are not the norm; I think some of it is sun bleach because it is a little darker underneath his mane
> 
> Thanks Maria
> 
> ...



I tell a lie ... I did see one the double of Absolut ....on the LB sale page earlier this year !


----------



## DiamondShadowRanch (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a colt (sold last year by family members without letting me know, really miss him!) who's mom was a silver dapple tobiano, and dad was either a LIGHT palomino or grey. His colouring is absoloutley wild, and the sorrel in the pictures was his half-brother (RIP-Cougar attack) out of the same dad, the sorrels mom was either a silver dapple or dappled palomino.

First is as a yearling/weanling.

Second is at about 3.

Third is as a 2 year old.

Fourth is as a 3 or 4 year old.

The colour change is crazy, from an almost grey-silver to a dark chocolate. I do not think he is silver dapple either.


----------



## supaspot (Jul 21, 2011)

the pic in the bottom right hand corner certainly looks smokey silver black , thats almost the exact same colour as mine is in his winter coat

what colour was he when he was born ?


----------



## ohmt (Jul 21, 2011)

Love seeing the smokey silver blacks-one of my favorite colors! I think it is often mistaken for palomino or brown. I see a lot of them listed as chocolate palomino. Dakotas Lil Guten for one.

Diamonds-your colt is hard to tell the color on! I would say silver black based on a couple of the pictures and then silver smokey black based on the others. He's a tricky one





Mindylee-love your foal, but pretty sure just black with no silver.

Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## DiamondShadowRanch (Jul 21, 2011)

supaspot said:


> the pic in the bottom right hand corner certainly looks smokey silver black , thats almost the exact same colour as mine is in his winter coat
> 
> what colour was he when he was born ?


I don't have any pictures of him when he was born, but he was about the same colour as he is in the first picture. Here's a fuzzy one of him before he shedded out. Here's his half-brother (RIP Bronko <3) out of the same father too at the same age as the first picture in my other post, you can see Cody's butt on the left side


----------



## DiamondShadowRanch (Jul 21, 2011)

I know the colouring is in Shetlands only, but maybe his colouring is Mushroom?

http://www.kellas-stud.co.uk/mystery.htm


----------



## supaspot (Jul 22, 2011)

they are very similar to look at especially in the winter coat but mushroom shetlands were dna tested as red base and my boy is dna tested as black base


----------

